# Got job old school way



## Patnono (May 25, 2019)

For those seniors who are looking for a job and have not been successful?  I hand wrote a note with a resume to prospective employers.  People have told me it wouldn't work?  We'll they were Wrong.  I got several responses and did get a job as a result of this.  So don't be afraid to step out of the Box.


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Gary O' (May 25, 2019)

Good for you, Pat

It takes guts and courage at our age

Way to go


----------



## Patnono (May 25, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Patnono (May 25, 2019)

Thanks for your support


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2019)

_When do you start? _


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2019)

I love it for you Pat but thank God I no longer seek a job....


----------



## Patnono (May 25, 2019)

Not sure?  They haven't received my physical or background results yet.  I know I passed.  I m happy for this, it's convenient where I can walk there saving on gas n wear n tear on my car.  It's a beautiful and well kept assistance living place.  I think I'll stay till 70?  That's 5 more years...


----------



## Patnono (May 25, 2019)

Thanks, LUCKY YOU!  It's senior housing circumstances, it takes years on a waiting list. I live in California where rents are ridiculous!!! .


----------



## fmdog44 (May 25, 2019)

One for the good guys! Way to go.


----------



## Patnono (May 25, 2019)

Thanks and to the company who's giving a job to a senior


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2019)

Congrats Patnono!  What kind of a job did you get, is it full time?  When do you start work?


----------



## Patnono (May 25, 2019)

Thanks, a caregiver in an assistant living facility.  Everyone has their own apartment.  I'm not sure what I'll be doing for them?  It's Part-time, SSI has income rules. I don't know when I'll start?  They need all my paperwork from the physical n background check first.  Maybe next week?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2019)

Good going!  I have been thinking about part time work, too.  I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Patnono (May 26, 2019)

Thanks, try caregiver their in short supply, young people don't care to do that kind of work.  And will train you.  Good luck to you too


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Thanks, a caregiver in an assistant living facility.  Everyone has their own apartment.  I'm not sure what I'll be doing for them?  It's Part-time, SSI has income rules. I don't know when I'll start?  They need all my paperwork from the physical n background check first.  Maybe next week?



I'm confused, I thought that you recently landed a job in retail.

Did that job offer fall through?

In any case good luck with your new position!


----------



## Patnono (May 26, 2019)

No, ive applied for retail positions for which I had experience but was ignored.  Thanks


----------



## fmdog44 (May 26, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Thanks, a caregiver in an assistant living facility.  Everyone has their own apartment.  I'm not sure what I'll be doing for them?  It's Part-time, SSI has income rules. I don't know when I'll start?  They need all my paperwork from the physical n background check first.  Maybe next week?


You make acritical point bout the SS rules on income. We can screw ourselves if we don't know those rules.


----------



## Patnono (May 26, 2019)

When I first applied for SSI they tell you. I don't want to work full-time anyway..  once you reach 66 you can earn as much as you want


----------



## oldman (May 29, 2019)

I don’t mean to sound stupid, but what did the note state?


----------



## Patnono (May 29, 2019)

I kept it Short, somethings about my character and that I'd appreciate their consideration


----------

